# Blacklist (BEWARE of Spoilers)



## Sonnie

Well... as far as I am concerned... it lived up to every last bit of the hype it received and then some. James Spader is the perfect criminal. This is going to be a really good show if they can keep it together and keep all the twist going. I felt like a pretzel before the show was over with tonight.

Blacklist on NBC

*CAUTION... SPOILERS AHEAD!*

*If you have not watched this series and/or have not seen a particular episode, you will get spoiled in more ways than one by reading this thread.*


----------



## Mike Edwards

James spader is in a new show!!!! I NEED to watch.. I adore his characters.. this one slipped under my radar and that's a rarity with me.


----------



## Sonnie

You seriously want to catch the encore of the premiere. NBC online will probably have it... or Amazon on demand.


----------



## robbo266317

It starts here in Australia next week and I wasn't sure if it was going to live up to the hype.
Thanks for the heads up, I will definitely watch it now.


----------



## Prof.

I'm looking forward to this one as well..James Spader looks to be perfectly cast in this show..


----------



## JQueen

Great first episode!! I was actually hoping the first episode wouldn't end. Some great shows this fall


----------



## Tonto

Never even heard of this one, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## mechman

I finally got around to watching the premiere last night. It was very good. You've got to love James Spader!


----------



## chashint

I watched it last night too and I am hooked.
I thought the hype to content ratio was right on target.
James Spader makes an excellent villian and the supporting cast is not annoying by having any really over the top or silly quirky personalities.
Hope the writers stay focused and have planned well for the middle and end of the series.


----------



## Sonnie

Yep... this could be one of those "great" shows if they can keep it up.


----------



## Prof.

It was shown down here last night as well and I concur, it was an excellent performance by James Spader and if it keeps up the quality of performance, it will be a great show to follow..


----------



## tripplej

With all this talk here about this show, I had to check it out. I didn't see it live. I saw it online and wow, this is a good show. My gut is telling me that James Spader is her father! lol. We shall see. Either way, I can't wait for the next episode.


----------



## Sonnie

Could be... probably won't know for sure until the season finale.

The second show was pretty good... not quite up to the first show, but still good.


----------



## mechman

tripplej said:


> With all this talk here about this show, I had to check it out. I didn't see it live. I saw it online and wow, this is a good show. My gut is telling me that James Spader is her father! lol. We shall see. Either way, I can't wait for the next episode.


That was my hunch as well. Haven't watched last night's episode yet.


----------



## NBPk402

I just watched the first episode and part of the second last night... I think this one is a keeper.


----------



## tripplej

I just finished watching the 2nd episode on nbc.com. Man, this is a good show. I do like the way the show is going. Hopefully the season will be full of twists and turns like the first two.


----------



## mechman

NBC ordered a full season. :T


----------



## tripplej

That is great news mechman!

I really like this show and how the twists and turns appear on the show. Also, great acting all around for all the actors in the show.


----------



## mechman

Three episodes in now, if Spader isn't her father I'll eat my shorts. The intriguing thing is the husband. Who is he? Who does he work for and are they watching him or her?

I'll put this one up there with Person of Interest, which we could probably use a thread on as well.


----------



## tripplej

mechman said:


> Three episodes in now, if Spader isn't her father I'll eat my shorts. The intriguing thing is the husband. Who is he? Who does he work for and are they watching him or her? I'll put this one up there with Person of Interest, which we could probably use a thread on as well.


I greatly enjoy this show over all the other new shows. Sleepy Hollow comes in 2nd. 

I think we are all right on Spader.. yes, the husband is the black hole here so to speak. Small bits and pieces but nothing to put together in a puzzle. Very mysterious. Keeps me wanting more which is what I think they are doing. lol. 

Good series overall.


----------



## JQueen

This show is crazzzzzzzzy!!! Spader has to be her dad. You guys are right about husband wanting to know more about who he is and something tells me that other FBI agent is falling for her.


----------



## lcaillo

Definitely the best new show I have seen this year. I think it will be something more interesting than him being her father. Though it is a bit odd that with all of his interest in her that she has not run his DNA against hers to see if there is some relation.


----------



## Prof.

mechman said:


> I'll put this one up there with Person of Interest, which we could probably use a thread on as well.


+1


----------



## Prof.

Spader has said that he knew her father!..That might just be a ruse or he could be related to her father..
Might be her Uncle!! :huh:


----------



## mechman

Prof. said:


> +1


Fired up a Person of Interest thread. :T



Prof. said:


> Spader has said that he knew her father!..That might just be a ruse or he could be related to her father..
> Might be her Uncle!! :huh:


Sounds like you're a couple episodes behind just like me! :bigsmile:


----------



## gorb

I haven't read any of the posts in the thread because I just started watching the show last night, after my girlfriend convinced me to check it out, and I don't want to read any spoilers  I watched the first two episodes, and it's great so far. Keen is so easily manipulated by Reddington it's getting on my nerves!


----------



## Sonnie

Who is the girl in the pic from the stewmakers book?

I may have missed picking up on it somewhere.


----------



## mechman

Sonnie said:


> Who is the girl in the pic from the stewmakers book?
> 
> I may have missed picking up on it somewhere.


I just finished watching this episode. I don't recall them talking about her or seeing her at all. Great episode though! :T


----------



## mechman

It may be Lizzie's mother/Reddington's wife or girlfriend? :huh: And maybe her name was Angel Station. Things that make you go hmmmmm... :scratch:


----------



## |Tch0rT|

Sonnie said:


> Who is the girl in the pic from the stewmakers book?
> 
> I may have missed picking up on it somewhere.


I don't think you missed anything. I was wondering about it too. I bet they make a reference to it at some later point. They picked an appropriately creepy guy for the Stewmaker. He was equally as creepy on Hell on Wheels.

The wife and I really dig this show. Each one keeps getting better and better, especially after the ending of this last episode. :yikes: I dig Reddington's demeanor, he seems like always has the perfect response for each situation.


----------



## Sonnie

The Angel Station was where her husband murdered someone. Perhaps he also murdered this girl in the pic that Reddington has... hence the reason why Reddington is keeps leaking stuff to her so she can learn more about her husband. I don't know... too many twist.


----------



## gorb

I think it would be too easy and obvious for Reddington to be her father, but there has to be some sort of connection...which doesn't make much sense to me because why would family even matter to him? He abandoned his wife and child years ago to enter the other side of the business. However, she clearly means something to him since he used the one time access that the NSA kid gave him to get her the Angel Station file rather than for his own personal benefit. I wonder who his enemy is (the enemy his aide/assistant referenced at the end of the courier episode). I also wonder about the numbers that Wujing gave him. Lots of questions 

Also, it bothers me how rude Keen is!


----------



## JQueen

Really looking forward to tonight's episode it looks like we might learn a lot or we will be duped and learn nothing


----------



## mechman

Still no answers regarding the husband. :foottap: They let him off but I still think he's connected to this whole spy thing. And who setup the whole spoof with a defecting spy portraying a private school chancellor(?) while interviewing the husband? That one's got me stumped.


----------



## JQueen

mechman said:


> Still no answers regarding the husband. :foottap: They let him off but I still think he's connected to this whole spy thing. And who setup the whole spoof with a defecting spy portraying a private school chancellor(?) while interviewing the husband? That one's got me stumped.


When I seen the part with the picture I looked over at my wife and was like Bam! He gone, then the rest of the episode took place and we are back to square one.


----------



## NBPk402

The husband is bad... As I recall in an earlier episode they showed him talking to someone about what his wife was doing.


----------



## Sonnie

Yeah... remember when he discovered that she had discovered the box with the money, passports and gun? He was furious, then he stuck it back in the floor. Then all of the sudden he acts like it is some big surprise. Either he is bad... or they misled us with a scene that make absolutely zero sense. Of course if he is bad, him identifying the man he interviewed with doesn't make sense either, unless he is being really brave.


----------



## JQueen

I'm ready to find out who the guy that eats the fruit all the time is


----------



## Sonnie

Oh yeah... and the guys watching them on video. One of them mentioned the husband not being with some organization/group. He said something like, "If he's not with (?) then who is he with?" As if they knew he is up to know good.


----------



## mechman

IIRC I think they said he wasn't with Reddington, right?


----------



## mechman

Sure seems like they're trying to make Reddington the dad. :scratch: I'm sure there will be a few more twists though.


----------



## JQueen

mechman said:


> Sure seems like they're trying to make Reddington the dad. :scratch: I'm sure there will be a few more twists though.


It's such a great show but I feel if they tell us all the mystery and the excitement of him working with the FBI goes away


----------



## |Tch0rT|

They have to keep us hooked... and it's working. It's got to be more complicated than Reddington being her father. Looks like they ordered more seasons, I just hope they don't string it along like How I Met Your Mother or something.


----------



## snowmanick

This is my favorite new show of the season. I love how James Spader plays Red. The stories are interesting, the characters solid, and I like the competing side stories about the husband. I just hope they can keep the quality level this high for a few seasons.


----------



## NBPk402

I watched the last episode and saw her adopted father die... Which leaves the question, "what did he want to tell her"?


----------



## Sonnie

Who her real dad is... Reddington. 

That is my suspicion anyway.


----------



## NBPk402

Sonnie said:


> Who her real dad is... Reddington.
> 
> That is my suspicion anyway.


Why does he not want her to know that he is her father? I think it must be more than that... Afterall he killed her adopted father to keep the secret.


----------



## Sonnie

Beats me... but he was saying all the right words to make it sound like he appreciated him (her stepfather) taking her in for him (Reddington). 

Either he is her father, or he killed her real father and feels like he needs to protect her. Or perhaps her read father did Reddington a big favor at some point in time and Reddington owed him the taking care of her, but couldn't physically do it himself, so he got her stepfather to take her in for him.

Rest assured that they will keep dangling the carrot in front of us and refuse to confirm anything 100%... as it gives the writers a lot more options for the storyline... and it keeps us coming back for more.

There are several questions... 

Who is "for certain" her real father? My guess is it is likely Reddington.

Who is Reddington to her and why does he have such a high interest in protecting her if he is NOT her real father? 

Who are the people watching her and why? 

What is the deal with her husband? (Reddington keeps telling her she will eventually find out the truth about him.)


----------



## mechman

Why did I read this before I watched it. Ugh! :duh:


----------



## Sonnie

Yeah... this is a spoiler thread if there has ever been one.


----------



## NBPk402

Maybe it should be put in the title "beware of spoilers"...


----------



## Sonnie

Good idea and done!


----------



## JQueen

This show just keeps getting better... Actually look forward to Mondays


----------



## snowmanick

Who was Red looking up in ViCAP? Could that have been his actual daughter, and he/the writers are stringing us along with Lizzie as a red herring (no pun intended)?


----------



## Sonnie

Maybe Lizzie's sister.

Being who he is, he must have created an enemy that seriously challenges him... and perhaps got the best of him at some point in time... killing his wife and that daughter, but he managed to save Lizzie... or keep his enemy from knowing about Lizzie. Now he is looking back at things to fuel his revenge plot to kill the enemy that took his family. He does not want anyone to find out Lizzie is his daughter because if his enemy ever gets wind of it, he might try to kill her too. Red has to keep it all quiet and he is using the system to get info.

Lizzie is as smart as she is because she had his blood. It makes perfect sense that she is his daughter.

Then again, that is almost too easy for us... so I won't be surprised to see some crazy twist.


----------



## JQueen

maybe the girl he seen on computer is the same girl from the picture he took from that book.


----------



## mechman

JQueen said:


> maybe the girl he seen on computer is the same girl from the picture he took from that book.


Could be... :scratchchin:


----------



## JQueen

Tonight's episode is going to be crazy!!!!!!!


----------



## mechman

It was good but I hate when episodes are left hanging.


----------



## Sonnie

Hanging on a season finale that I think they are going to leave us hanging with too. I HATE when they do that... almost makes me not want to watch it... or just not watch it and wait until the next season starts and I have the first show recorded, then watch the season finale and the beginning of the next season at one time. Done that a few times on other shows. 

I wonder if they will be back in January or will it be next Fall.


----------



## mechman

It should be back this season. NBC ordered 22 shows for this year so they have 13 more to air this season. And I'd think that it won't be back until January but who knows. :huh:


----------



## Sonnie

I probably won't watch next weeks show until January then. I will just stay in suspense from last night forward.


----------



## mechman

Sonnie said:


> I probably won't watch next weeks show until January then. I will just stay in suspense from last night forward.


Mr. Funnyman! :foottap: Consider that your birthday present!


----------



## lcaillo

No suspense. The cavalry will show up at the last moment before she gets shot. The geek will save the day.


----------



## mechman

I viewed the geek as a red shirt crewman on Star Trek - one and done. But they're either prolonging his death or he's a 27%'er.


----------



## phillihp23

Black List has been turning out to be a pretty decent show... Glad to see that Standard TV is starting to make some Premium Channel level shows.


----------



## NBPk402

What an ending the show had... I can't wait to see the next episode!


----------



## JQueen

Finally got a chance to watch it .. Intense


----------



## gorb

Ahhhh! Sometimes the FBI people can be so dumb. It's also annoying just how useless the guards were. It's sad what happened to Reddington's people too  Definitely looking forward to the next episode, but I'm annoyed at how short this season is.


----------



## mechman

Anslo Garrick part 2 airs Monday night!


----------



## JQueen

It's going to be crazy


----------



## Sonnie

I broke down and watched it... kind of glad I did. Very interesting. Glad it is only 6 weeks until the next run of shows.

That new Crisis show looks like it might be pretty good too.


----------



## mechman

So what do you think Red is if not Lizzie's father? Uncle? Or maybe he just lied to her.

I'll have to look for Crisis. I may have heard of that one. Intelligence was one that I thought looked good too. But that one's a month away.


----------



## Sonnie

I think he lied to her to protect her.


----------



## gorb

I'm thinking that too, but I dunno. It's annoying how vague he is about Tom. If he knows something about her husband, I wish he would just say it. I am still really curious as to who had the cameras in the house, too.

Who do yall think the mole is? They really don't show that many people from the inside - we've got the AD, the CIA lady, Ressler, Aram, and that's pretty much it. Everybody else is nameless.


----------



## JQueen

Just watched it .. I thought he was going to say he was the father but I think your right it is to protect her


----------



## Sonnie

Yeah... it doesn't make sense really. He wants to protect her... risks his life to protect her, then just lets her live like normal with her husband. If he knows something really bad about her husband, he would do something about it... why risk it, as bad as he wants to protect her. 

Also... why go into hiding right now? 

Not sure about the mole... no really good clues that I can tell.


----------



## Prof.

Just watched the last episode last night..
Apart from what's been said already, who is the person that's was played by Alan Alda!?
It would seem that there's an organization above the FBI or CIA with possible international implications, of which Red may be a part of..
My guess is that the husband is a sleeper spy and will be triggered into action at some point..


----------



## snowmanick

Finally broke down and watched the last episode before the break. I had been trying to hold off until the new episodes were ready so I wouldn't have to sit on a cliffhanger. Good episode, I dug that Aram took the mercenary out, props to the IT department. 

I think Rhed lied to protect Lizzie. If the big-bad finds out, or she starts to ask too many questions, she might be in more danger. I think he also has some assets watching her or ready to go help her. Maybe Denbe (S/p?) while Rhed is out of the picture.

I think he went into hiding more as a way to figure out how to take down Alan Alda's big bad agency/organization. 

I'm looking forward to the next batch of episodes. This is my favorite new show, and with so many sucking it up this season, I'm anxious for it to come back.


----------



## gorb

Yeah, I definitely can't wait for the show to come back. What is the point of this several week delay? I didn't actually hear why they are taking a break.

I still think Reddington is her dad. I have a lot of questions about a lot of other things, but I dunno if we'll be getting the answers any time soon


----------



## snowmanick

M guess on the break is that TV shows cost more to make nowadays and don't have the guaranteed audience they commanded 10-20 years ago. With DVR's, streaming, the rise of cable programming, etc, their are a lot of competitors for an audiences eyeballs. This translates into lower advertising dollars as the advertisers aren't getting the same bang-for-the-buck that they used too. Hence, less shows per season and more and longer breaks between episodes.


----------



## gorb

Only a couple more days till the show comes back! I can't wait. I seriously hope we get some answers to some questions, but I'm really not expecting that to happen.


----------



## JQueen

Blacklist was awesome.. He was like Denzel from Man on Fire


----------



## gorb

Yeah, he was taking care of a lot of people. That guy is pretty stupid for not coming to Red first.

The bad guy Keen was after was definitely one creepy dude, too.


----------



## mechman

That was a pretty high body count! Kind of similar to Justified from last week.


----------



## phillihp23

Definitely a good way to start the new season off...full of action!


----------



## roger1014

My wife and I love this show. As good as the TV series 24. Wife thinks this is better than Prison Break! Loved James Spader in the series .......oh ...Brain fart! The series where he played a lawyer along with William Shatner!

Okay it was "Boston Legal". took me a few minutes to remember....


----------



## gorb

I knew it was the CIA lady! I wonder who this new lady is (and who she works for) that is inserting herself into Keen & Tom's life.

Also, does it look like the holidays added a few pounds to Keen and the director? My fiancee and I think so


----------



## mechman

gorb said:


> I knew it was the CIA lady! I wonder who this new lady is (and who she works for) that is inserting herself into Keen & Tom's life.
> 
> Also, does it look like the holidays added a few pounds to Keen and the director? My fiancee and I think so


And wasn't the CIA lady one of the first one's cleared? That was what I found interesting.


----------



## JQueen

She probably had that info planted


----------



## Sonnie

I didn't even have a clue it was her. I guess I wasn't paying close enough attention to her reactions.

Red sees this situation (her) as an advantage for him, and it will be interesting to see how it pans out. 

Did anyone think that first show of the season was reminiscent of Dexter? I ever watched Dexter, but my sister watched it and told me about the show.


----------



## mechman

Sonnie said:


> Did anyone think that first show of the season was reminiscent of Dexter? I ever watched Dexter, but my sister watched it and told me about the show.


Now that you mention it, it was. I watched the first 3 or 4 seasons of Dexter before it became stale to me.


----------



## NBPk402

I still want to know what Keens husband really is up to.


----------



## JQueen

I'm thinking his trip for(job interview) was probably another type of job..


----------



## Sonnie

Red wants to know too... he knows something is not right, but I don't think he knows everything, because if he thought Lizzie was in danger, her hubby would mysteriously disappear.


----------



## gorb

mechman said:


> And wasn't the CIA lady one of the first one's cleared? That was what I found interesting.


She was cleared way too fast, which is suspicious in itself 




Sonnie said:


> I didn't even have a clue it was her. I guess I wasn't paying close enough attention to her reactions.
> 
> Red sees this situation (her) as an advantage for him, and it will be interesting to see how it pans out.
> 
> Did anyone think that first show of the season was reminiscent of Dexter? I ever watched Dexter, but my sister watched it and told me about the show.


I didn't think it was her based on any actions of hers I saw, it was just a feeling I had. I also have no idea how far ahead the writers plan things. It's entirely possible they could have decided to make it her at the last minute.


----------



## Mike Edwards

looks like the studios liked the numbers. Blacklist has been renewed for Season 2

http://variety.com/2013/tv/news/the-blacklist-renewed-by-nbc-for-second-season-1200914662/


----------



## Sonnie

I expected at much, although you never know about these networks.


----------



## Mike Edwards

Sonnie said:


> I expected at much, although you never know about these networks.


oh yeah, I haven't watched a single episode yet, and have been ignoring the spoilers in this thread since I plan to binge watch it once the blu-ray comes out, but the fear that a good series gets cancelled after one season is one of the reasons I've been hesitant on watching new series till they get a good season or two under the belt... and NBC is KNOWN for outright dumping series as quickly as FOX does (as every Whedon fan knows with painful clarity)


----------



## Infrasonic

I started watching The Blacklist a couple weeks ago and just finished season 1 last night. It was interesting reading through everyones posts now that I've seen it since I had pretty much the same questions. It comes back in 2 weeks (2/24) so hopefully we will get some more answers! I have to say they have done a great job with the show, I usually stay clear of network shows but this one is really holding my interest.


----------



## gorb

Well, I was definitely wrong about the CIA lady  Nice to see Red take care of that business a couple episodes ago. The most recent episode was pretty good as well. I wish we could actually learn something about Tom and that girl who he's been running into.


----------



## Putz

Looks like Tom's friend is a "player" of some sort in this intrigue based on the coming attractions for next week. 

As far as NBC renewing the show or not, what else do they have on the air that comes close to this show. This decision was a no brainer if ever there was one. Plus Spader rules!!!


----------



## NBPk402

I hope that NBC renews the contract as it is becoming one of my favorite tv shows.


----------



## gorb

Putz said:


> Looks like Tom's friend is a "player" of some sort in this intrigue based on the coming attractions for next week.
> 
> As far as NBC renewing the show or not, what else do they have on the air that comes close to this show. This decision was a no brainer if ever there was one. Plus Spader rules!!!


Yeah, she definitely is.

I agree that Spader rules. Reddington is easily my favorite character on the show. I'm not a big fan of Keen, or pretty much anybody else. I don't think I'd watch it if it wasn't for him.


----------



## mechman

Spader makes the show. Without him, it would be tough to watch it.


----------



## Putz

Spader is one of my favorite actors on the Tube these days. Soon as I saw he was doing this show I added it to my must watch list. But the show still has to hold interest no matter who the star is (unless its The Kate Upton Show) or sayonara. 

Still can't believe how much Spader was wasted on The Office. I guess that just proved my above point.


----------



## gorb

Well, the general premise of the show is interesting to me. I just think a lot of the other characters are dumb and/or annoying or do dumb and/or annoying things


----------



## Sonnie

Wrut wro!

If this ain't the best show on TV... I can't imagine what is.


----------



## JBrax

Sonnie said:


> Wrut wro! If this ain't the best show on TV... I can't imagine what is.


That would be True Detective on HBO.


----------



## |Tch0rT|

JBrax said:


> That would be True Detective on HBO.


I concur, good sir. The Blacklist is great and all but True Detective is a masterpiece.


----------



## mechman

True Detective is good, but I can't imagine it being as good as Blacklist if they had to do the same amount of episodes. True Detective took way too long to get going for an eight episode series. The writing in the Blacklist is on par with True Detective.


----------



## Sonnie

I saw an ad for it... with McConaughey and Woody what's his face. Looked interesting, but I don't get HBO.


----------



## gorb

Well, we finally get confirmation that Tom is not who he appears to be. It's about time! Definitely looking forward to the next episode  I wonder who he works for and why Keen is so important to them (and Reddington).


----------



## JQueen

It's my JOB to love her! Uh oh


----------



## lcaillo

Pretty good job of acting on his part so far. Best character on the series IMO.


----------



## Putz

So what would have happened if she had gone to the convention with her hubby? I know its just a tv show but it bothers me when a major plot twist is dependent on a specific scenario playing out.


----------



## Putz

Big fan of Blacklist and True Detective. But they're apples and oranges. Network vs. Cable. Weekly stories vs. one big case. What's similar is the stories play second fiddle to the characters.

McConaughey vs. Spader is a win win for the viewers. Great performances from great actors. Alright Alright Alright.


----------



## mechman

Now we're starting to get somewhere!


----------



## JQueen

Next episode should be awesome!


----------



## mechman

The previews looked very good! However, I don't know if they were for the next episode or for the rest of the season. :scratch:


----------



## gorb

JQueen said:


> Next episode should be awesome!


Yeah. I wonder who Tom works for. Also, Keen is such an inept agent I doubt she'll even think to look behind the door that Tom was hiding behind in the preview. She'll just walk right past him and he'll sneak out or perhaps disable her and then make his escape. Definitely looking forward to seeing it though


----------



## mechman

Is it the Germans? I can't believe that but that seems to be what they want us to believe with all the 'Berlin' references.


----------



## Paulcet

gorb said:


> Yeah. I wonder who Tom works for. Also, Keen is such an inept agent I doubt she'll even think to look behind the door that Tom was hiding behind in the preview. She'll just walk right past him and he'll sneak out or perhaps disable her and then make his escape. Definitely looking forward to seeing it though


^^^ This.

(I just watched last week's episode, and will watch yesterday's later tonight.) But she does seem to be rather inept... The scene kind of played out that way to me. Maybe they will have her develop those skills as the show progresses. Hope so.


----------



## NBPk402

Last nights episode was really good... Glad to see she finally sees what Tom is really like and is out to find out what he is up to.


----------



## snowmanick

Paulcet said:


> ^^^ This.
> 
> (I just watched last week's episode, and will watch yesterday's later tonight.) But she does seem to be rather inept... The scene kind of played out that way to me. Maybe they will have her develop those skills as the show progresses. Hope so.


She seemed to develop them rather quickly. She took down Tom's "brother" quickly.


----------



## gorb

snowmanick said:


> She seemed to develop them rather quickly. She took down Tom's "brother" quickly.


I know, right? She went from fairly useless in a fight to a CQC master out of nowhere :O

Still looking forward to the next episode. I wonder why they took another little break this time?


----------



## Paulcet

So, is Tom a Fed? I don't think so, but it could fit in the story.


----------



## JQueen

Crazy episode!


----------



## gorb

Great episode. Keen made some big booboos as usual. I'm betting the picture that she saw in the box was of Red suffocating her adoptive father.

Also, I'm pretty sure that Tom's hidden box from a long time ago had her scar on it and it looked like the envelope in the safety deposit box had the scar on it as well. I want to know why she's so important!


----------



## JQueen

Now that all this is coming out .. How many seasons can they really do?


----------



## snowmanick

Paulcet said:


> So, is Tom a Fed? I don't think so, but it could fit in the story.


No way Tom is in any way a good guy. Fed's/Good Guys don't normally kill people at the drop of a hat, like Tom did to his handler/baby-sitter. Nor do they jump out of windows when captured, like his "brother."

I think Tom is still playing Liz, and trying to get her to come over to his sphere of influence, which is against Red. To that point, I am guessing the photos in the safe deposit box are of Red killing Liz's adoptive father. Tom was in the hospital, and the organization he works for seems to have a pretty good pool of assets. So it wouldn't be too hard for them to have been monitoring her father when Red visited, and filmed/photographed it.

That would be an effective tool to drive a wedge between Red and his "allies," namely Keen and the FBI.



gorb said:


> Great episode. Keen made some big booboos as usual. I'm betting the picture that she saw in the box was of Red suffocating her adoptive father.
> 
> Also, I'm pretty sure that Tom's hidden box from a long time ago had her scar on it and it looked like the envelope in the safety deposit box had the scar on it as well. I want to know why she's so important!


Agree on all points. I noticed the markings on the box/envelope as well. Which was the same as the box of Tom's fake passports from earlier in the season. 

I also am really curious why she's so important. Tom seem bewildered, genuinely, at Red's and others attention on her. It seems like it would/should be more than just her being Red's daughter...


----------



## Sonnie

Well then... I guess we got something now. Awesome show! Can't wait until next season to see where they go next.


----------



## mechman

Sonnie said:


> Well then... I guess we got something now. Awesome show! Can't wait until next season to see where they go next.


I agree! :T


----------



## NBPk402

So who really is Liz's father? Could it be "Berlin"?


----------



## JQueen

I still think it's spader .. At the end when he was putting his shirt back on his back had burn marks all over


----------



## NBPk402

JQueen said:


> I still think it's spader .. At the end when he was putting his shirt back on his back had burn marks all over


I see where you are coming from now... Her father supposedly died in a fire... Hence the burn marks on his back. :T:T


----------



## Paulcet

Nah... I think Red said a close friend of her father rescued her from the fire and brought her to Sam. So I think Red was the one who rescued her.


----------



## NBPk402

Paulcet said:


> Nah... I think Red said a close friend of her father rescued her from the fire and brought her to Sam. So I think Red was the one who rescued her.


Then why doesn't he want to tell her who her real father is?


----------



## Sonnie

Because it would put her is "grave danger" per Red. Therefore, it is either Red or perhaps someone like Berlin. However, remember when Red was questioning Berlin's hit man tied to the chair (shot him in the hand), the hit man eluded to the fact that it was easy to find "her" or something about making the connection with "her"... referring to Lizzie. So... Berlin could know that either Red is her father and/or he could know who her father is and that Red it trying to protect her. There is one thing for sure, two things for certain, Red is either her father or owed her father big time because of his persistence and loyalty to protecting her.


----------



## gorb

I enjoyed the finale. Definitely looking forward to the next season. I also don't think Red is her dad but I guess it's a possibility. Poor Meera


----------



## Sonnie

Maybe they can bring her back as a ghost, a witch... or a vampire. :huh: I mean really... didn't Stefano on Days of our Lives have like 9 lives. I know he came back from the dead fifty-eleven times.


----------



## gorb

I've never seen Days of our Lives so I couldn't say


----------



## Sonnie

Consider yourself fortunate. :T


----------



## gorb

Sonnie said:


> Consider yourself fortunate. :T


Haha, I will. Thanks


----------



## mechman

Days of Our Lives?!?!? Really Sonnie?!?! :heehee:


----------



## gorb

The Blacklist starts again tonight. I can't wait. I hope it's awesome  I haven't watched any of the previews or anything so I dunno what's gonna be happening.


----------



## JQueen

I am looking forward to the new season I just hope it's not the same as last season, I just want more answers! Haha


----------



## gorb

I feel like Berlin is such a mediocre character compared to Reddington. Red is so much more sophisticated and Berlin is just a hacky 70s stereotype. Poor ex-wife though


----------



## Sonnie

Yeah... Redd showed him up pretty bad. I am surprised that Berlin ended up being just a letdown after all the build up. What a whimp!


----------



## Mike Edwards

I have specifically stayed out of this thread since it was announced due to wanting to binge watch it... and now that I'm caught up I have to say this. James Spader makes this show. the plot isn't FANTASTIC, but it's fun and decent enough, but James Spader as Reddington is pure gold. I can't take my eyes off of him when he's on screen


----------



## sub_crazy

I didn't know there was a blacklist dedicated thread, I love the show.

It probably has been discussed for sure and my DVR messed up and I missed the last episode. Is Red the father of Elizabeth? I don't know but I think he might be.


----------



## fschris

its really hard for me to get into anything on network TV these days. But i will check this out. I like spader.


----------



## JQueen

After the first 3 episodes I'm not enjoying this season as much as the first. I hope I change my mind but at this point I don't plan on finishing the season. Also not the right thread but 15 minutes into Gotham I turned it off, extremely disappointed after all the hype they gave it


----------



## Sonnie

Yeah... not nearly as intriguing at the first season, although still pretty good. Redd has really turned into a bad guy and pushing a lot of folks around.


----------

